# Need Guidance with New Swarm Put Into Warre Hive



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well they will start making wax at the top with or without top bars. You might have a mess already is my first thought. Opening the hive to add the tops bars will probably make that mess worse, but I am not sure you have much choice. The sooner you fix that the better I would presume, so add the top bars.

Personally, I wouldn't add any brood from the parent hive or feed the new colony as long as the nectar flow was ongoing and the new colony seemed to be healthy and strong. A strong swarm should be able to take care of itself under the right conditions.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They always start at the top, so all the comb they have built will be on the cover...


----------



## sandmtn (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry I didn't update before now. I went ahead and added the top bars the next morning. Though 2 of them wouldn't fit in the box I left on top. I left the outside positions open. Those bars need to be shortened slightly. I'll do that now and get them in there today.

But y'all are right - there was a huge mass of bees clinging to and festooning from the bottom of the quilt. Took quite a bit of shaking and tapping the edge down against the box to get them off.

I took off 1 of the 3 boxes so there's only 2 for now.

I am planning to get the top bar combs out of the parent Lang as soon as all of that brood have emerged. Will freeze those and probably then just put them in the Warre at next opportunity.


----------



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

I would let them build out a single box before nadiring a second box. That should help prevent the combs being attached to the top bars in the box below.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

When I put a swarm in a Warre hive with 2 boxes, they started and are still in the bottom box, they are working fine, just hope they will move up at some point.


----------

